

Stop Forcing Your Kids To Learn Musical Instruments - yogi123
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/114733/stop-forcing-your-kids-learn-musical-instrument

======
mkautzm
I kind of disagree with this.

A lot of the problem of 'should I have my kid learn an instrument' stems from
the lack of quantitative data surrounding the practice. Sure, kids that play
instruments tend to do better in math or whatever, but is that because they
are playing an instrument, or because they are reaping other, more silent
factors that are associated with being of a class of citizen that can afford
to play an instrument.

Questions like that are hard to answer.

My personal philosophy is terribly flawed, and based on my own personal
experience, but I think it's important to open that particular door for a
child. Whether or not they stick with it is up to them, but then the question
is, 'at what point can I let my kid make up their own mind.'

For me, this was 11 years. For the first 11 years I studied piano, I wanted to
quit. I really liked it the first 3 or so years, then I hated it around year
6, then I warmed up to it again around year 9 and finally, in what could best
be described as a revelation, I seemingly overnight saw the value in what I as
doing and saw the value in those around me who were truly great, both in the
past and the present. That was the moment that I had made a concrete, non-
emotional decision.

I would have regretted it if I hadn't been forced to stick with it all through
my childhood. I'm really thankful my parents made me stick it out, and for me,
it was totally worth it.

For better or worse, every kid is different. What ended up being a blessing
for me might be a decade of torture for someone who doesn't 'get' music. It
might be 'a waste' as it does require some concentrated mental and physical
application to ascend out of 'I can play Coldplay' into 'I can play Chopin'.
It is a really demanding practice to become a classical musician.

Today, I don't really have an answer, or even a recommendation. I really think
everyone should get the opportunity, but after that, it's a terribly difficult
problem with no good answer.

------
recursive
I'd like to offer a counterpoint. I took classical piano lessons, and I didn't
like it at the time, but now I'm glad I did. I still play from time to time. I
think my appreciation for music in general is much greater because of it.

------
greensaxman
You could make the same argument for sports- most children who interact in
sports will not do so professionally. There are physical/mental benefits to
sports which at the end of the day 'doesn't matter'.

I feel that the purpose of making your child learn X at a young age is to
simply expose your child the possibilities of life. There are so many
overlapping ideas or life skills between different disciplines that any
experience is good experience. Of course, like the answer to many things in
life, moderation is the key.

------
teyc
Forcing is not the right word. The arc of learning music is like any other.
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/03/the-startup-
curve.html](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/03/the-startup-curve.html)

There is initial novelty, then it wears off, and you hit the through of
sorrow. Usually in the sixth year. It's important at this stage to recognize
it for what it is. If you can guide your child to cross it, then it is the
perfect analogy for other endeavors they may chose to tackle.

------
mijustin
> As for the enduring value of music lessons, I propose an even simpler test.
> Go on Facebook and ask your friends to chime in if, when they were children,
> they took five years or more of a classical instrument. [How many are still
> playing?]

That definitely hits home with me. I took classical piano for years as a
child. Hours and hours of practicing, lessons and recitals. I haven't played
piano since grade 5 or 6 I think.

~~~
gtani
Me: 7 years piano lessons, 5 years flute and 2 years mallet percussion in
band. Today I play piano, clarinet, guitar, and would like to start cello.

I think it's similar to forcing kids to learn foreign languages, math or
computer programming.

------
NovemberWest
I can't get this to open. I will note there is a known correlation between
teaching classical music and math ability. Also, not everything worthwhile in
life is about a paycheck.

------
adamconroy
Stop telling parents how to parent.

------
jsnk
I disagree in my case.

My parents introduced me and my sister to piano at a young age. We both hated
it. My parents gave up forcing me to play after a year whereas they
continuously pushed my sister to play piano.

Now I can't play piano while my sister enjoys playing pop, jazz, classical
pieces on piano.

